# Map of Newport Coast Villas



## Andar (Jun 29, 2008)

We are currently staying at Newport Coast Villas.   I know there have been several requests for updated maps.  I don't have a scanner so took a picture of the new map; it is posted at this link: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/darciegore/NewportCoastVillas

If anyone has any questions, I will be happy to try and answer them.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 30, 2008)

Is the road between the 3800 and 4300 bldgs open? Or do you still have to drive the long way around pass the 1000's bldgs?

Which Bldg did you get? ( Probably not a good idea to say which room)


----------



## Andar (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Bill, we are staying in the 3900 bldg (my personal favorite because of the view and traveling with my service dog).    The road is now open between the 3800 and 4300 buildings so you can come in the second entrace to the resort off Newport Coast Blvd.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks,

Personally I like walking around the resort, But with the road closed between the 3900 and the 4300 bldg, it made doing the big loop around the resort alittle hard. 

Glad to hear they opened it.

PS we also stayed in the 3900 bldg in Nov of last year. *MY favorite bldg*. An unbelieveable view from every room in the bldg.  Far enough from the club house/ pool but close enough that the walk is a problem. Lots of parking ( compared to many of the bldgs)   Great access to the hwy using the service entrance.


----------



## Andar (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, the 3900 building fits our lifestyle too.   
Another party with our family reunion had the 1700 building.  They liked their building better because they had children and it was so much closer to the activity center and pools.   They had the top floor so the view was beautiful too;  they said they would ask for that building again.     I think all the buildings have advantages, it is just a matter of what kind of activities you like and the ages in your group.


----------

